# Shiner Hefeweizen



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Last night I paired a Fonseca Habana Selleccion #1 with a Shiner Hefeweizen. The Fonseca was a really toasty, earthy, smoky smoke that reminded me of camping, and the Shiner Hefeweizen was clean, crisp and citrusy. Sometimes I enjoy pairings that are similar in nature, but this one was very opposite (complementary).

Anyhow, I don't know if you can get the Shiners outside this great state of TX cb) but if you get the chance, try the Shiner Hefeweizen. I don't call myself an expert because the only other Hefeweizen I've had is the Widmer, but the Shiner was as flavorful of a beer as I've ever had. Good times :ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

yes the hefeweizen beer is a München fav, the monks drank it during there time of fasting (however you spell it)..

Thanks for sharing.. and enjoy another one for me


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> yes the hefeweizen beer is a München fav, the monks drank it during there time of fasting (however you spell it)..
> 
> Thanks for sharing.. and enjoy another one for me


just one? lame.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Never had the HW but their bock is available nationwide. Shiner makes a good beer.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

gvarsity said:


> Never had the HW but their bock is available nationwide. Shiner makes a good beer.


:tpd: Shiner Bock has been on my top 5 beer list for a very long time. I'll have to try the Hefe soon.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

gvarsity said:


> Never had the HW but their bock is available nationwide.


It is? I have never seen it available in the Bay State. Nothing goes better with BBQ Brisket :dr


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Never had any of the Shiner brews, so I'll make it a point to pick some up. Hefeweizen is great bier. Usually crisp and freshing making it a great beer to drink at all times. _Just don't put a damn orange in mine._


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Last night I paired a Fonseca Habana Selleccion #1 with a Shiner Hefeweizen. The Fonseca was a really toasty, earthy, smoky smoke that reminded me of camping, and the Shiner Hefeweizen was clean, crisp and citrusy. Sometimes I enjoy pairings that are similar in nature, but this one was very opposite (complementary).
> 
> Anyhow, I don't know if you can get the Shiners outside this great state of TX cb) but if you get the chance, try the Shiner Hefeweizen. I don't call myself an expert because the only other Hefeweizen I've had is the Widmer, but the Shiner was as flavorful of a beer as I've ever had. Good times :ss


A guy I work with just got back from training in Texas, He told me that Shiners
was great and that is all he drank in Texas. :ss


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> It is? I have never seen it available in the Bay State. Nothing goes better with BBQ Brisket :dr


You're right about both: It's not available in your area (click here for distribution map) and Shiner Bock makes an excellent pairing with brisket...and steak, fajitas, sausage, ribs, chicken...:dr


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

ky toker said:


> Never had any of the Shiner brews, so I'll make it a point to pick some up. Hefeweizen is great bier. Usually crisp and freshing making it a great beer to drink at all times. _Just don't put a damn orange in mine._


I know they sell it here Ken. I picked up a six pack at Kroger over the weekend. Come over and you can help me drink it and I promise, no oranges!!


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Puro_Angler said:


> :tpd: Shiner Bock has been on my top 5 beer list for a very long time. I'll have to try the Hefe soon.


:tpd: :al


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I was really surprised when I came down to school in TX because up at home in KS if you go to a party they have a keg of Bud Light. I don't think I ever saw a keg of anything but Bud Light. Down here if you go to a party, it's exactly the same except with Shiner. It took me a bit to acquire the taste for it but now I really do like it.



Puro_Angler said:


> :tpd: Shiner Bock has been on my top 5 beer list for a very long time. I'll have to try the Hefe soon.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Come over and you can help me drink it and I promise, no oranges!!


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Had some Shiner just yesterday myself.

Apparently, for whatever reason, there are a TON of Germans beer mfgs in the San Antonio area and many have moved south and are producing the south american beers like Dos Equis, Bohemia, etc.

Good stuff!

~Mark


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> I was really surprised when I came down to school in TX because up at home in KS if you go to a party they have a keg of Bud Light. I don't think I ever saw a keg of anything but Bud Light. Down here if you go to a party, it's exactly the same except with Shiner. It took me a bit to acquire the taste for it but now I really do like it.


Shiner keggers are great. It takes a lot less beer to get people feeling good. Quality over quantity definitely holds true here.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Shiner Bock is great and it is good too know it is available outside of the Lone Star State.

Hefeweizen wise I am pretty stuck on Erdinger as it is good consistant and relatively easy to find.. 

An AMAZING domestic Hefe Weizen made in Austin is called Live Oak, tried it recently on tap at a place called "the ginger man". Texans be sure to try it! 

I have heard and read the "bubblegum notes" rumors for years from Bier Knurds and it wasn't until I tried Live Oak that I tated it. Also present are the more typical banana and clove notes that I have been able to taste in others.

-Matt-


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

txmatt said:


> An AMAZING domestic Hefe Weizen made in Austin is called Live Oak, tried it recently on tap at a place called "the ginger man". Texans be sure to try it!
> 
> I have heard and read the "bubblegum notes" rumors for years from Bier Knurds and it wasn't until I tried Live Oak that I tated it. Also present are the more typical banana and clove notes that I have been able to taste in others.
> 
> -Matt-


You are SO on the money about Live Oak. That beer is simply fantastic, the best brew by far made in the state IMO. It's only available in pubs/bars/a few restaurants...they've got a fantastic pilsner, too.

I'll not apologize for raining on the Shiner parade--I think it's only marginally more interesting than Corporate Beer (Coors, Bud, Miller). Leaves an aftertaste in my mouth that's on the sweet side of gamey. As for Texas brews, I prefer Real, Rahr, Independence, and even Ziegenbach brews to Shiner.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I love the Hefe, and would also recommend the Kolsch, since spring and summer are getting close.


----------

